# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Tamaño Avatar

## raiven

mi pregunta es, por mas que ingreso fotos de diferentes tamaños, mi avatar siempre es igual de pequeño, al igual que mi foto de perfil... yo quisiera que mi avatar fuese un poco mas grande, como el de 

   *mayico 
*

o el de:

* 				 				 					eidanyoson     					 					
*

  

me ayudan, ademas queria saber como se pasa de ser, "nuevo miembro" a "miembro" o "circulo interno", no me entero de nada :S

----------


## Magnano

Lo de la foto no tengo ni idea, pero lo de rango del foro es por la cantidad de mensajes, así que alguien de circulo interno no significa que sepa mucho, sino que le da mucho a los dedos :P

----------


## raiven

:P, magnano, pero tu foto es decir tu avatar, que tamaño es?

----------


## Magnano

Ni idea... A ver si viene un moderador y nos soluciona la duda.

----------

